# Front end noise, bearings?



## aceranch (Nov 17, 2009)

I've got a 2006 Murano FWD. It has a rotational sound in the front end, something like - wub, wub, wub, wub. The faster you go the higher pitched and faster it gets. I would say it was a bad tire sound but I have new tires and I had the noise before I bought them. Turning the steering wheel makes no difference in sound. The wheels won't wobble even slightly when yanked on. Rotating the tires had no effect. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It does sound like it might be tyre related, big tyres especially are prone to it. Are the new tyres a very agressive tread pattern?, because tread patterns have a lot to do with tyre noise. Bearings tend to be more of a constant rumble type of noise. Try altering the tyre pressure to test if the noise changes.


----------



## nabors (Nov 25, 2010)

I know this is an old post. But, did you ever find out what was causing the "wub wub" noise? I have a 2006 Murano AWD, and I have the exact same situation. I had alot of miles on the tires and figured it was just the tires wearing out, but I just put 4 new ones on, and still there. No issues driving, no vibrations. It's just the noise. "Wub wub wub", that gets faster the faster I go.


----------



## 06mur-mur (Dec 14, 2010)

loose fender well plastics or wheel hub-bearing.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like a bearing. Drive at what ever speed it's relatively loud then steer the vehicle side to side. If the noise changes loud-quiet-loud-quiet you need to replace the bearing.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be a worn CV joint. Jack the front end up and turn each of the tires by hand and listen for any unusual noise. Examine the CV joint boots for cracks; if a boot is split, then there's a good chance that the joint is worn; water gets in and dries out the joint.


----------



## brianthebear (Jul 9, 2011)

i just replaced the front axels on the murano for a customer of mine and it turned out that their bearings where also bad. continuing to drive on a bad bearing will in turn damage your axels, and then the rest of your driveline bc the stresses of a bad bearing are then picked up by the parts in conjunction with the bad one. i hope you can have this looked at soon. the axel and wheel bearing took about 2.5 hours including waiting for parts.


----------



## samycary (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanted to ask one question regarding alignment. Is it necessary to change tires before having wheel alignment or wheel balancing?


----------



## brianthebear (Jul 9, 2011)

samycary said:


> I wanted to ask one question regarding alignment. Is it necessary to change tires before having wheel alignment or wheel balancing?


it is not required to change your tires or even to rotate them for doing an alignment. it's recommended that when you install new tires that you not only have them balanced but also to have them aligned. first, any reputable shop will check your alignment for you when you purchase tires and mount them. secondly, if the wheels are out of alignment when they check it they will recommend the service. they will always give you a print out of the initial alignment specs, and if you have any questions regarding the meanings of Toe, Camber, or Caster as well as cross camber or caster, they will gladly help you understand. If you have anymore questions, please give me a call at (626) 309-1771


----------



## germaneighter (Feb 27, 2005)

*Pulsing Bearing Type Noise in '06 Murrano 110K miles*

My wife's '06 Murrano has a similar issue. You hear a pulsing growl at low speeds that builds to a roar at highway speeds. You feel the vibration through the floor board. The right side CV boots were shot so I figured the CVs were shot. I replaced the half shaft assembly but the noise was still there. I replaced the left half shaft assembly and the left hub bearing assembly (because the bearing seamed hard to turn). The noise is still there. I will change out the right side hub assembly this weekend. I forgot to check the bearing when I did the half shaft on that side......like a big dummy. I just had new tires put on about 2K miles ago and the same noise before and after. I'll post the results when done.....


----------



## Chigirl64 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Front end noise/CVT?*

Hi All

I have the same problem with my 2005 Murano. However, I've replaced right/left wheel bearings as well as right/left CV joint. My mechanic is now saying that it could be "front differential noise"

Is the differential a part of the CVT? also, the right axles shaft seal is leaking. I told him that Nissan extended the warranty for the CVT to 120K and he said it might be possible that the leak and differential would be covered under that extended warranty but he's not sure because he's never worked on a CVT before.

Can anyone offer any feedback?


----------



## Gerivher (Nov 2, 2014)

germaneighter said:


> My wife's '06 Murrano has a similar issue. You hear a pulsing growl at low speeds that builds to a roar at highway speeds. You feel the vibration through the floor board. The right side CV boots were shot so I figured the CVs were shot. I replaced the half shaft assembly but the noise was still there. I replaced the left half shaft assembly and the left hub bearing assembly (because the bearing seamed hard to turn). The noise is still there. I will change out the right side hub assembly this weekend. I forgot to check the bearing when I did the half shaft on that side......like a big dummy. I just had new tires put on about 2K miles ago and the same noise before and after. I'll post the results when done.....


Where you able to figure out what was causing the noise? I am having the exact same issue but it is getting worse now.


----------



## emeren (Feb 8, 2015)

Its the transfer case. I have the same problem. Replaced the transfer case from a used murano and it went away. Now its back again. 
The transfer case is a very poor design and fails very quickly. Very expensive to repair/replace. Sell the car... Nissan should pay for this doesn't matter how many miles onthe car since its a design flaw and can never be fixed.


----------

